# Bearded Pygmy Chameleon Food List.



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

Can anyone add to this list or tell me if any are unsuitable for Pygmy Chameleons?What are your experiences with feeding Pygmy Chameleons?What amounts do you feed your Pygmy Chameleons?Any other info. on feeding?
small banded crickets
waxworms
curly fly
small dubia roach
small locust
bean weevil
bluebottle fly
greenbottle fly
terfly
mealworms
phoenixworms
silkworms
I currently feed 4 small banded crickets dusted with calcium every other day per chameleon.I give nutrobal once a week.
I want to give as varied a diet as possible and would like to hear what you have used with success.Also, what you have tried and how good or bad it was?


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

I used to feed mine micro crickets and fruit flies everything else seemed to big to me


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

Mine didnt like hoppers


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info!From what I have read pygmy chameleons can take prey that is 20% of there own size!!!!I am not suggesting that this is the thing to do though.This seems to contradict everything you read about lizards in general, the "if it fits between the eyes, then it's the correct size for feeding".I did read a post somewhere of someones pygmy cham that would only eat mealworms!


----------

